# HT1 - HT&E Limited



## GreatPig (3 January 2006)

A double bottom forming here?

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Spiker212 (4 January 2006)

*Re: APN*

Has also crossed down trend line since mid June, has bounced off reasonable support line and weekly MACD has turned positive. These are positive points in my trading plan and APN is on my potential trade watch list. Nice to see some volume come in and then I am in.


----------



## RichKid (4 January 2006)

*Re: APN*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> A double bottom forming here?
> 
> Cheers,
> GP




Looks nice GP, a buy near that support area for the double bottom would have been great, looks like a Wave 5 commencing in terms of EW- but then again I'm just starting EW stuff so I may be wrong.


----------



## slimtrader (4 January 2006)

*Re: APN*

Have also been watching APN for about a week now. Larger sell volume at 483 yesterday could not be cleared. Could pick up once it break through 485.


----------



## sarahmeehan3 (2 June 2006)

*apn*

Looks like a breakout occurring with apn.

i do not hold any shares, i am saying this from a technical point of view looking at my charts. they have a buyback system inplace at the moment.

i will keep this one on my watchlist from an educational point of view.

regards

sarah


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 January 2007)

Does anyone have any views on the takeover offer from Independent Newspapers for APN. It has been trading above the offer price. $6.15 at close yesterday vs $6.05 offer. Are there any blocking moves to this deal or other players?  Garpal


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 February 2007)

Another great Aussie Company going to the Irish and Poms for less than its worth, and the Australian Directors agree to a break fee. It defies logic. Why sign a break fee if there are no other likely buyers. 

Garpal


----------



## many@k (29 September 2009)

just dropped 20% in a minute then bounced back in the same minute???
Hit my stop loss on the way down then got back to its normal trading range. 
please explain??//


----------



## skc (29 September 2009)

many@k said:


> just dropped 20% in a minute then bounced back in the same minute???
> Hit my stop loss on the way down then got back to its normal trading range.
> please explain??//




Around $1.93 was an obvious place to put a stop loss and it was tagged, causing a cascading stop loss orders...

Try using a broker with stop limit orders that can reduce the damage in situations like these.


----------



## plankton (29 September 2009)

many@k said:


> just dropped 20% in a minute then bounced back in the same minute???
> Hit my stop loss on the way down then got back to its normal trading range.
> please explain??//




What was your fill? I copped 182 but it went down as far as 168, someone is really unhappy right now.....


----------



## ojm (29 September 2009)

plankton said:


> What was your fill? I copped 182 but it went down as far as 168, someone is really unhappy right now.....




I copped 171. Harsh. Pretty annoying, but nothing you can do about it. And you don't want to use stop limits.. what if it kept dropping?


----------



## plankton (29 September 2009)

I checked the course of sales and I actually got filled on the bounce up before it fell again before bouncing back to trading range, I use Market + stops ie 5 steps from the trigger price so potentially if it crashed off the first decline I would have been exposed as I wasn't filled on the way down. Bit scary.....


----------



## So_Cynical (21 October 2010)

I added APN to my portfolio today at 1.945 ~ the 2 year chart indicates that buying at under $2  has been profitable before and i cant see any reason why this time would be any different...my first and probably only media stock, i figure APN is better positioned than most to cope with the change that mobiles and the net is bringing to the industry.

APN has diverse revenue streams, Radio, Print, outdoor (billboard) advertising with about 60% of that in AUD and the remainder in NZD...year on Year pretty much everything has improved for APN, profit, EBITDA, revenue all up while debt has consistently fallen Half on Half since 2008.

APN didn't tick all my boxes but did tick enough of em to get me in, especially when the SP fell a little later in the afternoon...i could really get used to staying at home in front of the computer all day, back to my real job next week.


----------



## skc (22 October 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> I added APN to my portfolio today at 1.945 ~ the 2 year chart indicates that buying at under $2  has been profitable before and i cant see any reason why this time would be any different..




Whipped up a chart for you, So_C (since you love technical analysis so much )

The share fell from $2.54 to $1.8 between May and August. In particular the Aug profit report was not well received by the market. A lot of choppiness in the recent recovery. Share price now sitting at support around current levels. Overall the price chart is still in a down trend. Supports at $1.8 and $1.5, and resistance at ~$2.25 then $2.5.

I am guessing a small rise back above the peak last month of $2.05, but not by a great deal (i.e. the all powerful predictive dotted line ) Beyond that it is probably just at the mercy of the overall market.

Believe it or not these guys were the subject of a private equity takeover bid at $6.0 back in 2006... not sure there has been any interested parties since.


----------



## So_Cynical (22 October 2010)

skc said:


> Whipped up a chart for you, So_C (since you love technical analysis so much )
> 
> The share fell from $2.54 to $1.8 between May and August.
> 
> Believe it or not these guys were the subject of a private equity takeover bid at $6.0 back in 2006... not sure there has been any interested parties since.




Thanks for the analysis & chart...i brought the Smartinvestor magazine for the first time a couple of months back and they had a little write up on APN, the author was recommending it back then when the SP was like 2.20 or so, i put in on a watchlist and read back over there announcements etc....watched it fall to $1.80 (i had no funds ) needed to buy something yesterday and APN fell the most outa the 5 candidates. 

APN pretty much have a billboard monopoly in Sydney and i assume all Aussie capitals and NZ, i travel to work on the train and those billboards carry an amazing array of advertising....Harvey Norman, Coke, Water, Schools, Gambling addiction, Chinese Holidays, Toyota's, watches, Erectile dysfunction....its all there, and always will be...its cheap, simple, one dimensional advertising that's available to the masses....great business.

Radio, well everybody listens in the car or at work and APN's regional NZ stations are i believe there a monopoly in many areas, as in there the only commercial operators...same with there regional Australian & NZ newspapers, APN prints the local paper in a lot of places where there the only local paper, and then there's the The New Zealand Herald, the major daily.

Lots to like about APN.


----------



## wombat40 (28 October 2010)

What the heck happend to APN today...the ass dropped out of it and then recoverd almost immediately.
        someone playing funny buggers, stop loss raid or what?  i was taken out early on.. 

      range of 22c in early trading which it hasnt done before on my chart


----------



## So_Cynical (28 October 2010)

wombat40 said:


> What the heck happend to APN today...the ass dropped out of it and then recoverd almost immediately.
> someone playing funny buggers, stop loss raid or what?  i was taken out early on..
> 
> range of 22c in early trading which it hasnt done before on my chart




Today's 1.68 low was a big surprise for me...must of been one of those rare occasions when all the buyers at a realistic price get taken out by a heavy sell order or 10 :dunno:

Certainly doesn't fill one with confidence.


----------



## skc (29 October 2010)

wombat40 said:


> What the heck happend to APN today...the ass dropped out of it and then recoverd almost immediately.
> someone playing funny buggers, stop loss raid or what?  i was taken out early on..
> 
> range of 22c in early trading which it hasnt done before on my chart




Another flash crash... happens a fair bit these days. Just someone silly enough to sell a large enough volume on market.

I actually had a choice on Wednesday to short APN or NWS... and went with NWS  because of my silly analysis on APN suggested that it was going to float up a tag (and it did by end of the day).

Some lucky person got them at $1.68. Some poor guy sold them at the same price.

Zero sum game.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 October 2010)

skc said:


> Another flash crash... happens a fair bit these days. Just someone silly enough to sell a large enough volume on market.
> 
> I actually had a choice on Wednesday to short APN or NWS... and went with NWS  because of my silly analysis on APN suggested that it was going to float up a tag (and it did by end of the day).
> 
> ...




Yep .. i had a look at the trades after i posted and it was all in the first 3 minutes of trading...some nut selling at market simply took out all the buyers sitting in the que.


----------



## sinner (29 November 2010)

One month on, are you still bullish on this stock So_Cynical?

It popped up on my radar over the weekend as XAO posted up, Cons Disc as a whole posted down and this stock posted up.

Last week we had a nice low volume test of 1.8 so I view this as the line in the sand for bulls and bears to fight over.




For now the stock remains in a clear down-trend and I view a move lower as the higher probability.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 November 2010)

sinner said:


> One month on, are you still bullish on this stock So_Cynical?



Long term yes...however the flash crash of a few weeks ago really was a clear signal that there was weakness in the SP and that the most likely move was down, APN is a good example of how impatient ive become. 

This time last year i would wait weeks sometimes for my low ball buys to get filled...now it seems like 1 or 2 days and the moneys burning a hole in my pocket, Perhaps 10 or 15 months down the road my buy in will look ok, certainly wasn't near enough to bottom for my liking.


----------



## skc (25 February 2011)

Flash crash mark II... what's wrong with this stock? And the spike down was caused by only 15,000 shares!

So_C, you should check the market depth before you dump your holding :nono:


----------



## So_Cynical (25 February 2011)

skc said:


> Flash crash mark II... what's wrong with this stock? And the spike down was caused by only 15,000 shares!
> 
> So_C, you should check the market depth before you dump your holding :nono:




LOL .. who would of thought :dunno: 2 flash crashes in 4 months, was this flash crash before the full year results announcement? cos it really wasn't that bad, not spectacular...but not bad.


Revenue up 3%
EBITDA up 6%
Debt down Approx 15%
Dividend back to pre GFC level

http://www.corporate-ir.net/Media_Files/IROL/14/144006/pres_2_25.pdf


----------



## skc (25 February 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> LOL .. who would of thought :dunno: 2 flash crashes in 4 months, was this flash crash before the full year results announcement? cos it really wasn't that bad, not spectacular...but not bad.
> 
> 
> Revenue up 3%
> ...




IT actually happened after the profit announcement. A few shares got panic dumped after results today... look at TSE and CWN.


----------



## So_Cynical (8 June 2011)

I took a little (long awaited) average down today @ 1.315 just a little one, so my CPS average didn't come down that much, its just that so often i regret not taking an average down that now its almost a must do..bottom for APN must be very close now, gross dividend yield approaching 10%. 

Assuming the dividend amount holds of course. :dunno:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 June 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> I took a little (long awaited) average down today @ 1.315 just a little one, so my CPS average didn't come down that much, its just that so often i regret not taking an average down that now its almost a must do..bottom for APN must be very close now, gross dividend yield approaching 10%.
> 
> Assuming the dividend amount holds of course. :dunno:




Mate, I held this stock, some years ago when it was $3 or $4. It has good mastheads and radio and advertising, but it has gone nowhere. Good on you if you can pick the bottom, but set a stop loss. Technically it is cactus. I don't have today's price on this chart, but it's in a hell of a down trend.

gg


----------



## So_Cynical (28 June 2011)

As posted a few weeks ago in another thread...Orbis funds is continuing with their APN buying spree, according to today's 'substantial holder announcement' Orbis now holds over 14.1 % of APN.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110628/pdf/41zgkljg8hqcm7.pdf


----------



## skc (29 June 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> As posted a few weeks ago in another thread...Orbis funds is continuing with their APN buying spree, according to today's 'substantial holder announcement' Orbis now holds over 14.1 % of APN.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110628/pdf/41zgkljg8hqcm7.pdf




Buying spree met by selling spree... 

Although it must be acknowledged that Orbis made a great call on SIP, and I regret not buying in when that was <30c.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 June 2011)

skc said:


> Buying spree met by selling spree...




Yeh the volume is still there...every day there are sellers. :dunno: has to stop at some point.....perhaps Orbis are in so deep now that they just have to keep buying and hope to capitalise on a take over, or maybe a board seat and a company break up, perhaps an asset sell off of some kind. :dunno:


----------



## skc (18 August 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Yeh the volume is still there...every day there are sellers. :dunno: has to stop at some point.....perhaps Orbis are in so deep now that they just have to keep buying and hope to capitalise on a take over, or maybe a board seat and a company break up, perhaps an asset sell off of some kind. :dunno:




Pretty poor results. The share price has already fallen ~50% since the start of the year but evidently that was not enough...down another 10%. There is the cyclical issue of poor consumer spending / confidence, coupled with more structural issues threatening traditional media. It's one of those problems that no strategic reviews/managers/consultants/economists seems to be able to tackle effectively. 

http://www.smh.com.au/business/apn-shares-dive-on-news-of-firsthalf-loss-20110818-1iyy9.html


----------



## So_Cynical (18 August 2011)

skc said:


> Pretty poor results. The share price has already fallen ~50% since the start of the year but evidently that was not enough...down another 10%. There is the cyclical issue of poor consumer spending / confidence, coupled with more structural issues threatening traditional media. It's one of those problems that no strategic reviews/managers/consultants/economists seems to be able to tackle effectively.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/business/apn-shares-dive-on-news-of-firsthalf-loss-20110818-1iyy9.html




My worst investment since CTO ~ a shocker...today was a bit of a yin and yang day for me with APN being the worst ASX200 performer and ABC being the best...both stocks i  hold. :dunno: if the market gets hit tomorrow fair chance ill take my second and last average down into APN..or perhaps let sleeping dogs lie.

The radio and outdoor divisions had revenue growth and were profitable...APN still has substantial cash flows that are sustainable going forward.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 August 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> if the market gets hit tomorrow fair chance ill take my second and last average down into APN..or perhaps let sleeping dogs lie.




Bit the bullet and took my second and last small average down into APN today, waited for the afternoon sell off and got in at 0.755 bringing my average price down to $1.55. :crap:

So i have either made my worst trade in the last 12 months even worse, or made my overall APN position a little better...time is my greatest advantage over the market and of course time will tell all.

Big picture wise APN did grow their outdoor and radio revenues and still have total revenue of over 500 mill, a market cap of around 480 mill and debt of 650 mill, so the headline numbers aren't that bad...APN have a solid base to grow an on-line presence via the new acquisitions, the NZ Herald and there local papers and radio stations...i would argue a perfect base to leverage low cost on-line content off.


----------



## So_Cynical (12 September 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Bit the bullet and took my second and last small average down into APN today, waited for the afternoon sell off and got in at 0.755 bringing my average price down to $1.55. :crap:
> 
> So i have either made my worst trade in the last 12 months even worse, or *made my overall APN position a little better*...time is my greatest advantage over the market and of course time will tell all.




The SP has held up ok...all in all and so far it looks like my last average down did catch bottom and so my situation with APN is slightly improved (a little better) 



So_Cynical said:


> (28th-June-2011) As posted a few weeks ago in another thread...Orbis funds is continuing with their APN buying spree, according to today's 'substantial holder announcement' Orbis now holds over 14.1 % of APN.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110628/pdf/41zgkljg8hqcm7.pdf




Was good to see today's change in substantial holder announcement from Orbis funds showing that they are still believers, have continued to buy and now hold 15.24% of APN.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110912/pdf/42113mt1skgc3y.pdf


----------



## sinner (9 January 2013)

This stock, now 0.26.

How you going here So_Cynical?


----------



## McLovin (9 January 2013)

APN is not a bad busines, infact on an EBIT level it's holding up pretty well considering what's happening to print media and the wider economy. If you take out newspapers the other three divisions are all growing even at this point of the cycle. The regional papers business has held up really well, all things considered. This seems to be a trend, monopoly newspapers are not getting hit like papers in the Eastern capitals (The West Australian was the only paper to grow circulation last year). The APN share price is a function of the debt. Wouldn't interest me until they addressed that issue.


----------



## So_Cynical (9 January 2013)

sinner said:


> This stock, now 0.26.
> 
> How you going here So_Cynical?




I have been absolutely spanked with this one...to demonstrate just how bad this stock has been for me, right now my portfolio has about 11% open profit, if i take APN out of the portfolio (pretend i never held it) that open profit would be over 19% 

For me APN is the difference between an ok average result and a pretty darn good above average result.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 January 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> I have been absolutely spanked with this one...to demonstrate just how bad this stock has been for me, right now my portfolio has about 11% open profit, if i take APN out of the portfolio (pretend i never held it) that open profit would be over 19%
> 
> For me APN is the difference between an ok average result and a pretty darn good above average result.




totally agree sc

Many would have had similar experience with APN.

It has good assets, good workers, diversification, but the board are a pack of incompetents.

Best for it to go belly up, and the assets dispersed so that someone else can manage them better.

Possibly Fairfax, once Gina and Singleton take over.

gg


----------



## sinner (10 January 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> I have been absolutely spanked with this one...to demonstrate just how bad this stock has been for me, right now my portfolio has about 11% open profit, if i take APN out of the portfolio (pretend i never held it) that open profit would be over 19%
> 
> For me APN is the difference between an ok average result and a pretty darn good above average result.




At what point will you finally exit for a loss? 

Surely it's unlikely at this point to do the 500% gain you need to get back to "breakeven" after N average downs?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 January 2013)

sinner said:


> At what point will you finally exit for a loss?
> 
> Surely it's unlikely at this point to do the 500% gain you need to get back to "breakeven" after N average downs?




It may get a gee up if there is a takeover offer.

However it is controlled I believe from Eire, by a media conglomerate in deep trouble over there, and an asset sale and protection of directors' interests may predominate.

gg


----------



## So_Cynical (10 January 2013)

sinner said:


> At what point will you finally exit for a loss?
> 
> Surely it's unlikely at this point to do the 500% gain you need to get back to "breakeven" after N average downs?




Cant sell now, not this cheap, it just wouldn't be right....a take over or break up is inevitable, the radio and outdoor businesses are doing ok, there's a time to sell and its not now...i must add that i have absolutely no expectation of recovering anything more than half my investment, its already a mental write off.

Anyway due to a recent real estate purchase i simply don't have the spare cash to trade at the moment so i wont have a tax bill for this financial year...so wont need to realise a capital loss that large this year, next year would be better.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 February 2013)

APN has been in a Trading halt since late last week while a proposed capital raising is worked out, Anyway that was the boards plan but now the bulk of the board has resigned due to the fact that the largest shareholders don't want a cap raising... don't want to throw any more money at this, and im in total agreement with them...CEO & MD also gone.

Today's ann

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130218/pdf/42d30qqr2q43z5.pdf
~


			
				APN Announcement said:
			
		

> Chairman, CEO and three independent Directors resign
> 
> SYDNEY, 18 February, 2013 –The Chairman of APN News & Media [ASX, NZX: APN], Peter Hunt today announced his resignation and that of the CEO and Managing Director, Brett Chenoweth and three independent Directors Melinda Conrad, John Harvey and John Maasland (the Departing Directors). This will take effect at 9am on 19 February 2013. In addition, independent Director Kevin Luscombe will retire in April 2013 as previously planned.




I suppose an asset sale or break up is on the cards? :dunno:


----------



## Knobby22 (19 February 2013)

This is a good company to be so cynical about.


----------



## CanOz (29 April 2013)

Competitive advantage, as McLovin mentioned. 

Whats all the volume about?

CanOz


----------



## chops_a_must (29 April 2013)

It certainly attracts some big stopping volume.

Short term breakout potential IMO.

Ever done any back tests on hammer bars with volume, Canoz?


----------



## McLovin (21 February 2014)

CanOz said:


> Competitive advantage, as McLovin mentioned.
> 
> Whats all the volume about?
> 
> CanOz




Only took 10 months for the rest of the market to realise. The restructure is a great step for this company. Still a fair bit of debt but the radio assets (and radio generally) have proved incredibly resiliant through the last few years (in what has been described as the worst ad downturn in 40 years), and I think the newspapers were being priced like they were going out of business, even though they are still very profitable. Of the two assets, Outdoor and radio, I was always of the opinion that radio was what they should hold onto. Big payday for McL today. Not only do I get the pop from SP, but I've also got a 5 for 9 entitlement issue at $0.36/share, and I'll be applying for as much as I can get.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 February 2014)

McLovin said:


> Only took 10 months for the rest of the market to realise. The restructure is a great step for this company. Still a fair bit of debt but the radio assets (and radio generally) have proved incredibly resiliant through the last few years (in what has been described as the worst ad downturn in 40 years), and I think the newspapers were being priced like they were going out of business, even though they are still very profitable. Of the two assets, Outdoor and radio, I was always of the opinion that radio was what they should hold onto. Big payday for McL today. Not only do I get the pop from SP, but I've also got a 5 for 9 entitlement issue at $0.36/share, and I'll be applying for as much as I can get.




If i had known  i would of gladly sold out today and taken the loss, really should pay more attention...i think the Outdoor business was the jewel in the crown and was of the opinion that radio and print were the dogs.

Anyway come Monday the shares will be straight down to the issue price i would think...or perhaps im missing something. :dunno:


----------



## McLovin (21 February 2014)

So_Cynical said:


> Anyway come Monday the shares will be straight down to the issue price i would think...or perhaps im missing something. :dunno:




They were ex-rights today.


----------



## SilverRanger (21 February 2014)

McLovin said:


> They were ex-rights today.




http://www.afr.com/Page/Uuid/9b41cbb2-99b7-11e3-93c7-e987e3c88566

The institution placement seemed well received to the point where they are rushing to get a piece on market, probably plus a bit of short squeeze like FXJ, but quite impressed to see share price jumping 25% on ex-rights day.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 February 2014)

McLovin said:


> They were ex-rights today.




Ok so didn't actually trade before the ex date? so why did 42 million shares (6.4% of the company) change hands today?


----------



## skc (26 February 2014)

McLovin said:


> Only took 10 months for the rest of the market to realise. The restructure is a great step for this company. Still a fair bit of debt but the radio assets (and radio generally) have proved incredibly resiliant through the last few years (in what has been described as the worst ad downturn in 40 years), and I think the newspapers were being priced like they were going out of business, even though they are still very profitable. Of the two assets, Outdoor and radio, I was always of the opinion that radio was what they should hold onto. Big payday for McL today. Not only do I get the pop from SP, but I've also got a 5 for 9 entitlement issue at $0.36/share, and I'll be applying for as much as I can get.




Nice work. It's very difficult to hold against consensus. This thing is moving around like a bitcoin in the last few sessions... Somehow I didn't place a single trade.



So_Cynical said:


> Ok so didn't actually trade before the ex date? so why did 42 million shares (6.4% of the company) change hands today?




No it goes ex-right the same day it came out of the halt. My chart showing just 8m shares traded so the rest of the volume is some sort of block trade by the looks.


----------



## McLovin (27 February 2014)

skc said:


> Nice work. It's very difficult to hold against consensus. This thing is moving around like a bitcoin in the last few sessions... Somehow I didn't place a single trade.




Thanks. Surely there is a short when the retail part of the rights issue is completed? I imagine there will be a few punters happy to take the free money!


----------



## skc (27 February 2014)

McLovin said:


> Thanks. Surely there is a short when the retail part of the rights issue is completed? I imagine there will be a few punters happy to take the free money!




Yes... logically I agree but my own ancedote observation is that it doesn't offer too much of an edge. I am often the retail holder who sold out only to see the stock keep moving in the same direction as before.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 April 2014)

I ended up taking up all my allocation and the extras in the recent (0.36) rights issue, scraped together all the spare change i had to do it and it has paid off so far, APN closed at 0.71 today and my (tax loss) sell order was filled.

The 4K (62%) loss on the shares i sold is painful but at least the tax man shares in my loss and as such my tax bill this year will be greatly reduced, i sold a little less than a third of my shares and that has put my whole APN position into substantial profit 

First time for everything.


----------



## McLovin (25 August 2014)

Just for completeness, I sold my last parcel of these last week after the HY report.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 March 2016)

I picked APN as my Stock Tipping pick this month. I'd like to explain why. I'm thinking of buying some if certain price and volume targets are met. 

A chart, 6 months, with volume and an RSI.






For the six months prior to this chart it was in a hefty down trend from about $1.10 to settle in the .45 to .55 trading range, give or take a few cents. It has now dramatically changed it's business model as reflected in the recent rise. 

I trust it will come back in to the trading range and if it does I will be watching the RSI and the Vol very closely for an indication that it will kick up smartly to an uptrend. 

If I entered and if my expectations were met it would be not far above or below .55, with a stop loss at .50 

Then again it may continue up earlier and I may be forced to re-assess or watch it fall, if it charges down through .55, depending on volume and the RSI.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 March 2016)

I am still accumulating information as to when to enter, APN, if at all. The chart from 9th March when I posted above seems to be dynamic, as it has updated itself. Thanks Joe for that facility, unavailable on other forums. 

The volume is starting to pick up and the RSI has stabilised. In the present uncertainty I may wait until APN goes through 60c and do a traditional trade with rising volume if that is to be, and the breaching of a higher high. Then again I may not.

Trading is just so interesting, particularly when value starts to come back in to stocks.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 March 2016)

Quite an interesting first seven seconds to the market today in APN. Over 900,000 traded at 56c. Looks like sellers but it may be the beginning of a larger move. ? Up ? Down.


----------



## VSntchr (17 March 2016)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Quite an interesting first seven seconds to the market today in APN. Over 900,000 traded at 56c. Looks like sellers but it may be the beginning of a larger move. ? Up ? Down.




Option expiry day and first session since FED meeting so expect some big volumes all over the place.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 March 2016)

VSntchr said:


> Option expiry day and first session since FED meeting so expect some big volumes all over the place.




Good point VS.

Do APN have traded options on them? 

gg


----------



## VSntchr (17 March 2016)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Good point VS.
> 
> Do APN have traded options on them?
> 
> gg




Nope. Well not through the main bourse anyway. 
Today is index option expiry - so even non-optionable (my newly invented word) stocks may have some additional activity.


----------



## skyQuake (17 March 2016)

And Futures expiry too - all the ASX 200 constituents had pretty heavy vol opens


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 March 2016)

VSntchr said:


> Nope. Well not through the main bourse anyway.
> Today is index option expiry - so even non-optionable (my newly invented word) stocks may have some additional activity.






skyQuake said:


> And Futures expiry too - all the ASX 200 constituents had pretty heavy vol opens




Thanks.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 March 2016)

Good volume again this morning and nearly went through 60c , failing at 0.595. I will enter if it closes above 60c. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 March 2016)

As you can see there was good volume on Friday and a big spread and rise in price closing at the high. It may still fail to advance. I will continue to observe price and volume action. There are a number of interesting chart patterns for those new to charting. A break out of a consolidation range, a possible break up from a descending triangle, a possible higher high in a rising pattern, and the rsi is interesting. If it performs as I hope, it will be one for the experts to show in charting classes. 

gg


----------



## peter2 (22 March 2016)

Well done GG. 
Your initial plan was to wait for the pullback that retests the BO level at 0.55. CHECK.
Your next plan was to wait for a close above 0.60. CHECK. 

"Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead" and another battle with the market is won before it's fought.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 May 2016)

peter2 said:


> Well done GG.
> Your initial plan was to wait for the pullback that retests the BO level at 0.55. CHECK.
> Your next plan was to wait for a close above 0.60. CHECK.
> 
> "Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead" and another battle with the market is won before it's fought.




Thanks peter2. At the time I posted I was unhappy with the overall market direction and did not enter APN until early May at 61.5. 

Thankfully it is on the up, closing today at 0.65 and I am now entitled to either exercise some rights 1 for every 3 shares held which are now about 0.16 or buy 1 for 3 of my original stake at 0.53.

I did it all on charting principles which was my original intent in posting. It really is a time to look at companies holding lows at large volumes, as the institutions are loading up. 

A chart of APN. Note the rising RSI from early April. It is my favourite indicator. 






gg


----------



## So_Cynical (17 May 2016)

i sold out on friday as i have no desire or funds for anything further APN...been an all round disappointment for me.


----------



## systematic (18 May 2016)

I currently prefer Southern Cross or Seven West out of the Media sector.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 May 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> i sold out on friday as i have no desire or funds for anything further APN...been an all round disappointment for me.




I can understand that SC. A good friend has been a long term holder and expresses the same views. Some would say on fundamental reasoning it is risky. Chartwise it looks ideal.



systematic said:


> I currently prefer Southern Cross or Seven West out of the Media sector.




Thanks systematic. APN is no longer a "pure" media stock. It is quite diversified, signage, radio, marketing amongst other endeavours including as you say media. From the Australian May 14th.



> > Investors welcome APN News & Media move to spin-off NZ..
> >
> > THE AUSTRALIAN
> > Investors welcome APN News & Media move to spin-off NZ business
> > ...




gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 May 2016)

Sorry to go on about APN, it helps me clarify my trading thoughts. 

It looks quite Elliot Wave atm on the chart.






I'm unsure whether the move from 0.45 to 0.70 is the end of a greater wave 1 with an imminent retracement to 0.55.as a wave 2.

Or, whether we will enter a 1-2-3 retracing to 0.60. 

All very exciting and a good stock to trade for bulls atm imo. 

I doubt it will go beyond 0.70 without a retracement first.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 June 2016)

All in all following on from my post above, a retracement to 61c is the more likely now.

A good time to top up at that price. 

Then again it may defy a 1-2-3 and keep on heading north.

gg


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 October 2016)

A viewer had interest in APN on another thread for a first share purchase. The prices of prominence in regard to volume at price (VAP) are recent top of $4.00, present level $3.37 - $3.40 and Aug, 2015 to Feb. 2016 accumulation area of $2.78. Me personally to "trade" would look for an entry around $3.38 (most recent support) with a stop loss at $3.22 (a place to hopefully avoid a dumbo dump before trending higher but not too far away from broken support).


----------



## Habakkuk (2 October 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> A viewer had interest in APN on another thread for a first share purchase.





Kimmy1981 was looking at APD (APN Property Group), not APN (APN News and Media Ltd)


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 October 2016)

Habakkuk said:


> Kimmy1981 was looking at APD (APN Property Group), not APN (APN News and Media Ltd)



Oops. Too code orientated. Sorry.


----------



## System (9 May 2017)

On May 9th, 2017, APN News & Media Limited (APN) changed its name and ASX code to HT&E Limited (HT1).


----------



## Miner (9 September 2017)

System said:


> On May 9th, 2017, APN News & Media Limited (APN) changed its name and ASX code to HT&E Limited (HT1).



Hello folks
Since APN became HT1 would the previous posters please throw some light on this share?
Director James bought a small parcel last week. PPT increased its stake to 14% (they must have put money to get some out of it I think). Alan Gray holds more than 16%.
75% increased revenue, 27% NPAT and dividend 3% (very low of course) from none in 2016 and EPS increased 13%.  ARN performance is down. Adshell looks like keeping the boat floating.
What are your thoughts?
Disclosure: rightly or wrongly, bought a small parcel on Friday. But as always when I buy market falls and rises again when I sell.


----------



## greggles (12 April 2018)

After bouncing off $1.50 in mid-February, HT&E Limited has recovered well and has gapped up this morning through the $2 mark.

Yesterday the company reported that oOh!media Limited made a non-binding indicative offer for HT1's out of home division, Adshel. The company declined to engage with OML in relation to the offer after determining that it did not adequately reflect the value of Adshel to HT&E shareholders.

They also reported that H1 revenue growth is tracking ahead of last year by 5-6%.


----------



## Miner (5 October 2018)

Greg et.al
Is there any surprise with HT1 today with the 26% slump with no abrupt change of volume or market news ?
It was running very well .
Is the sale of Oh Media causing the after effect ?


----------



## Knobby22 (5 October 2018)

No announcement. Hurting me.
Something has happened.


----------



## Miner (5 October 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> No announcement. Hurting me.
> Something has happened.



Hi Knobby22
Please do not get hurt. I have backtracked on previous announcements and found the reason (?).
Market has discounted 72 cents which included ordinary and special dividend and brought down the price.
Having said the discount was more than arithmetical difference giving opportunity to top up.
Yes, I hold it and frankly one of the darlings of my portfolio with 6% holding with 60% plus of purchase price until yesterday and would be changed today (my success was AGO and GID - all down by 90% from the price  I bought).


----------



## aus_trader (5 October 2018)

Yes Miner HT1 shareholders are eligible for a 72c special dividend and the market has dropped by that much today to the cent. How efficient is the market on this occasion. Not sure the reasons for such a big payout, does this media company have too much cash it wants to distribute to the shareholders ?

Just aside from all this I am seeing that generally the majority of media companies in the Radio space (such as HT1) seem to be doing better than the TV media companies. Where is TEN network, I can't even find it listed anymore? Could it be a reversal of the history? We all know that _*video killed the radio star*_ from history:


----------



## Miner (5 October 2018)

Hi Austrader
The special dividend accrued from fund received selling Adshell to Oh Media.
Btw I hold SEven SWM  and is with TV and doing better than FXJ


----------



## So_Cynical (5 October 2018)

Miner said:


> Hi Austrader
> The special dividend accrued from fund received selling Adshell to Oh Media.
> Btw I hold SEven SWM  and is with TV and doing better than FXJ




The fall was giving back capitol related, Media in general i have no taste for at all, outdoor advertising ok but any sort of media even digital has no appeal.


----------



## aus_trader (8 October 2018)

Miner said:


> Hi Austrader
> The special dividend accrued from fund received selling Adshell to Oh Media.
> Btw I hold SEven SWM  and is with TV and doing better than FXJ



Yeah, I think 7 Group (including TV channel 7) is doing well and they've even won the Cricket live broadcasting rights recently and they got footy rights as well.


----------



## aus_trader (8 October 2018)

Miner said:


> The special dividend accrued from fund received selling Adshell to Oh Media.



Thanks for the info Miner, that makes sense to me now regarding the special divvy.


----------



## aus_trader (8 October 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> The fall was giving back capitol related, Media in general i have no taste for at all, outdoor advertising ok but any sort of media even digital has no appeal.



I think not all media is bad as an investment. As you mentioned outdoor advertising media is experiencing growth and there are also other individual sectors that look good if you look deeper. I decided to look further into radio sector and as I mentioned earlier there seem to be a comeback, see information from HT1 below:


----------



## Miner (18 January 2019)

G' Day folks
Is there any guidance or thought provoking heads up  on HT1 about it has taken now a southward direction after distributing the special dividend. 
The volume is low and nothing exciting either way  even if  CBA and IOOF  have enhanced their holdings in Dec 2018


----------



## Miner (13 February 2019)

HT1 published its financial record today. Market went up yesterday with an expectation but brought back to normal with slump instead of all positive news with cash more than $125 M . Is it a sign for all media stocks? Would there be objections on big bill boards being safety hazard through distraction of motorists ? Sadly there could be some coroner investigation to stop them in the decade starting in 2020?
Thankfully the prudent investors read the result and brought the stock in positive. Good sense prevails. . Probably today the prices will be on roller coaster for the traders


----------



## Miner (13 February 2019)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 February 2021)

After selling off some assets (Adshell to Oh Media) and paying a big dividend in 2018,  HT1 is now a media and entertainment company which operates audio and digital  businesses in Australia as well as outdoor assets in Hong Kong. 

From 6 months ago:

*Audiences more engaged with radio and audio*
• Radio consumption increased during COVID-19 across multiple platforms 
• Radio is enhancing the rise of other digital audio formats 
• Importance of talent to both listeners and advertisers reinforced 
• Record iHeartRadio growth; Leading podcast publisher in the country with revenues building

*Financial performance improving after tough Q2*
• Q2 radio market back over 46% led by initial 3 week period of cancellations during lockdown 
• Q3 and forward bookings improving from Q2; 2nd Victoria lockdown not resulting in major cancellations 
• ARN winning commercial share 
• Cost control measures taken early; c$11m to $14m one off savings in 2020 (excluding JobKeeper c$9m) 
• Strong balance sheet ... HT&E cash reserves c$90m

*Unlocking value for shareholders*
• Investing in ARN's digital audio capabilities  
• Strategic investment in (recently acquired) oOh!media providing optionality 
• Soprano trading significantly improved with positive trajectory in key metrics 
• Accretive share buyback maintained

_Complex balance sheet with impairments, goodwill and write offs. Buying back shares almost daily.  Earnings dropping over the last few years; RoE also being squeezed. Market cap $500M  




_


----------



## aus_trader (5 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> After selling off some assets (Adshell to Oh Media) and paying a big dividend in 2018,  HT1 is now a media and entertainment company which operates audio and digital  businesses in Australia as well as outdoor assets in Hong Kong.
> 
> From 6 months ago:
> 
> ...



So what's the verdict ?

Worth a punt or too much risk ?


----------



## Miner (6 February 2021)

aus_trader said:


> So what's the verdict ?
> 
> Worth a punt or too much risk ?


----------

